# 4.5



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ended up giving him a 4 stars.

he was a jerk too in the beginning, but i think once he had time to think about it (took all of a minute) he kept apologizing saying he knew it was his bad, at the same time tried to blame traffic.

i kind of wanted to give a 1-2 stars, 3...but than I realized that he's probably on the brink of, if not already, having to pay uber $$$

+

i'm way too lazy to go and select WHY i'm giving a driver less than 4 stars (never saw that screen b4, until i thought about 1-2 starring him...moved to 3 and it still asked me...).

anyways, i'm sure he's just trying to make a living

its not like i've never encountered a horrible SA or waitress.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ended up giving him a 4 stars.
> 
> he was a jerk too in the beginning, but i think once he had time to think about it (took all of a minute) he kept apologizing saying he knew it was his bad, at the same time tried to blame traffic.
> 
> ...


At 4.5* he is already done. Your 4* just makes it even lower.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wasn't he already done under 4.6?

I refuse to give a five because it was a complete f up.

Sorry, I'm willing to give a 4, which is the lowest I've gone but it's not like I can't go lower.

He was a complete A. Than he turned around and apologized profusely because he knew that but clearly if he has that low of a ratio it's not his first time around this rodeo.

Would it not make a difference if I give him a 1? I really wanted the satisfaction but at the end of the day didn't.

I would have skipped rating him altogether but uber doesn't allow me to request another ride until I rate my last one.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

You did him a favor. He should thank you for saving his car, his health, and his future.


----------

